# Best Front Line



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

During yesterday's Finals broadcast, Jeff Van Gundy said that when the Lakers got Bynum back next year, their front line of Bynum, Gasol, and Odom would be the best in the NBA for years to come...which of course got me thinking, better than Oden, Aldridge and either Webster or Outlaw? Trying to be objective here (and I'll admit that's hard for me), I'd say that the Laker front line has the advantage next year and maybe the year after that simply due to experience, but after that point, I think Oden and Aldridge have more upside than Bynum and Gasol, and I've never thought much of Odom. The guy goes from hero to zero in nearly every game I see him play.

Thoughts?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Depends on your definition of "best". Defensively our frontline will be amazing. Oden and LMA are both quality shot blockers and will be a terror in the paint, whereas Gasol and Bynum don't really instill fear in anyone. 

In the experience department there's no discussion, the Lakers win hands down, but that's only for the time being.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Yes, with a "healthy" Bynum playing the way he showed he could, they will have the best frontline of any NBA team. Their skill sets, with Gasol and Odom's passing, make them very unique, perfect for the triangle offense, and probably the best frontline. Odom isn't a pure three however, and it works that he can cause some mismatches but will have to guard faster players which could be a problem; at SF, Odom would be one of the best rebounders for his position. 


If Outlaw/Webster continue to improve and Oden, LMA stay healthy, then we have a shot to contend for this title. Looking around the league from the past few years, the best frontline was Utah (AK47, Boozer, Okur) and before that it was Detroit (Price, Wallace^2) when B.Wallace was a premier defender. 

Utah is by no means on the decline, but I feel they are a notch above Portland, and LA is a notch above Utah with regards to the strength of the front line players. But Portland is younger and has more upside to still realize, so that, as well as injuries, could change this landscape quickly.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Man I don't know about that. Here is my reasoning: 1. Lamar is playing his best ball, as a power forward, not a small forward. 2. There is no guarantee he would be the starting SF for this team. 3. Bynum, while he was playing well, is hardly awe inspiring. 4. This is a front line of good role players.

But, until the Blazer players show up and that they deserve the recognition for being in the front line, the whole conversation is probably premature at best. It's kind of like when two teams play, and one says it is a rivalry, but they have never beat the other team yet. It's just talk.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Maybe he meant the best in *LA*? Although even that might be a stretch.

It could be a really good, but not great, front line if they stay together.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> During yesterday's Finals broadcast, Jeff Van Gundy said that when the Lakers got Bynum back next year, their front line of Bynum, Gasol, and Odom would be the best in the NBA for years to come...which of course got me thinking, better than Oden, Aldridge and either Webster or Outlaw? Trying to be objective here (and I'll admit that's hard for me), I'd say that the Laker front line has the advantage next year and maybe the year after that simply due to experience, but after that point, I think Oden and Aldridge have more upside than Bynum and Gasol, and I've never thought much of Odom. The guy goes from hero to zero in nearly every game I see him play.
> 
> Thoughts?


Until we get a SF that is on par with Odom (or at least, close to), they that advantage. But once Oden gets going, our "trio" (as long as it's not Oden, Aldridge and me) will be a better trio. 

I think Oden's game will be a lot better than Bynums. Like, once in a generation C good vs once every few years good. 

Gasol and Aldridge basically cancel each other out, so that leaves the SF spot as their advantage. But I think Oden makes up for that.

They're going to be good, but thats assuming they even keep that team together long term. Odom's contract runs out after next year, and he's not worth the money he's making.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

i really cant wait to see GO next year =) and quite frankly, Rudy too, i want to see what all the buzz is about


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I say there's no question that they'll be the better than the Blazers next season.

Bynum > Oden
Gasol = LaMarcus
Odom >> Outlaw/Webster (even with the fear that Odom won't be as good at the 3 as he's been at the 4)

Oden is going to have a lot of rookie mistakes. He'll have to deal with all the growing pains that Bynum has already gone through. 
I really think Oden's presence is going to cause Aldridge to have an adjustment period as well. I don't think he'll regress. But I think his advancements will be off-set by the adjusting to Oden and leave him level with Pau next season.
Unless Outlaw/Webster have a ridiculous break out season there's no arguing that Odom will be much better.

But I'm saying that it'll only be the one year. In the 09-10 season I see it more like this...

Bynum = Oden
Gasol < LaMarcus
Odom < ?

I say that between the development of Outlaw/Webster, the cap space plan or a deal using our many young assets we'll end up with a small forward that's better than Odom.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ebott said:


> I say there's no question that they'll be the better than the Blazers next season.
> 
> Bynum > Oden
> Gasol = LaMarcus
> ...


you fail to realize that Bynum as a rookie was as raw as raw can be. Don't be underestimating (and overestimating Bynum) how Oden will be next year. 

If Oden isn't better than Bynum next year, I'll be not only disappointed but very surprised. Bynum wasn't *that* good.

And can we stop with the "Oden is going to have serious foul problems" clap trap? When was the last time a big man who was hyped had foul problems? And when did Oden become a project all the sudden?

At worst it's Bynum = Oden. People are seriously forgetting that Oden was talked about 3-4 years ago, and Bynum was barely talked about in his draft year.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Dan said:


> People are seriously forgetting that Oden was talked about 3-4 years ago, and Bynum was barely talked about in his draft year.


...not to mention that Greg Oden is the only player other than LeBron James to win national high school player of the year twice. LeBron didn't take long to get it going in the NBA.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

ebott said:


> I say there's no question that they'll be the better than the Blazers next season.
> 
> Bynum > Oden
> Gasol = LaMarcus
> ...



Wow, what do you expect Oden to average his rookie year? 8 ppg, 6 rpg and 5 fouls per game. I think you're cutting him way short. Have you seen him lately? There's a reason he's a once-in-a-decade center prospect.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> During yesterday's Finals broadcast, Jeff Van Gundy said that when the Lakers got Bynum back next year, their front line of Bynum, Gasol, and Odom would be the best in the NBA for years to come...which of course got me thinking, better than Oden, Aldridge and either Webster or Outlaw? Trying to be objective here (and I'll admit that's hard for me), I'd say that the Laker front line has the advantage next year and maybe the year after that simply due to experience, but after that point, I think Oden and Aldridge have more upside than Bynum and Gasol, and I've never thought much of Odom. The guy goes from hero to zero in nearly every game I see him play.
> 
> Thoughts?


I really like Van Gundy as an announcer. He's smart, funny, insightful into the league... but he's still an announcer being paid by those who depend on ratings... so he's being pushed towards hyperbole on all things Lakers. 

I'll happily check on any potential changes to the LA-Greg pairing as I think it's going to kick the bleep out of the league.

STOMP


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

How about Yao - Landry - McGrady?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BengalDuck said:


> How about Yao - Landry - McGrady?


So what about the other 50 games of the year?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dan said:


> So what about the other 50 games of the year?


with the injury histories of roy, aldridge, and oden that seems like an odd comment for you to make.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

and on paper, the lakers frontcourt will be the best next year. but i don't see them fitting together all that great on the court. odom will struggle defending small forwards(especially the good ones) and they don't have nearly enough shooting with those three to space the floor well. i expect the lakers to be better off when any 2 of the 3 are on the court together than when all 3 are playing together.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

ebott said:


> Bynum > Oden
> Gasol = LaMarcus
> Odom >> Outlaw/Webster (even with the fear that Odom won't be as good at the 3 as he's been at the 4)



I agree with this except I feel that Bynum = Oden next year. I know Oden is a rookie and will take time to adjust to the league (fouls, stronger players, etc.), but he's got insane athleticism (strength, quickness, hops) and can score with either hand if he's in the paint. He might even have a jumpshot and hook shots with either hands if the rumors are true. I guess we'll have to wait until next season to see how everything plays out.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I really wonder how good Odom is going to seem as a small forward next to Bynum and Gasol. it's sort of like way back when Sheed played small forward so we could have Brian Grant and Sabonis out there. it sounded a lot better on paper than it actually worked. 

much like Sheed at that time, Odom really doesn't have that great of a perimeter shot. he's going to succeed on offense when he can drive and post up and handle the ball. but Kobe already does most of the driving and ball handling. Gasol and Bynum do most of the posting up. what does Odom do? 

I'll tell you what he does: he gets beaten off the dribble a lot on defense and completely vanishes for long stretches of the game on offense (which is his natural inclination anyway). you get rebounding, the occasional nifty pass, and that's about it. 

Odom's a good player--better than any small forward we have (at least right now. I like Outlaw's upside.) but I just don't think the pieces around him are going to set him up to succeed. I think they'd be much better served with a Rashard Lewis/Peja/Hedo/Battier/Prince-type SF who can spread the floor and give Kobe/Gasol/Bynum the room to operate in the paint. 

the Lakers next year look to be a ridiculously big lineup. Kobe is about 2" bigger than many SG's. Odom is a thick 6'10 SF. Gasol is 7 feet. Bynum is 280. 

all that size can be really effective, but without multiple perimeter threats it's going to look slow and too vulnerable to sagging defenses. Fisher's great. Kobe is good, but do you really want his role to be spot up shooter?

Odom has some pretty good skills, but I just don't like how they project on that team.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ebott said:


> Odom < ?


^This cracked me up. Now THAT is undeniable optimism right there! :cheers:

About the Lakers front line next year. The fact that Odom really isnt a 3 and he doesnt have anything close to a decent J could be an issue. Bynum down low Gasol a little farther out and with that Odom needs a J defenders have to respect. He doesnt, and never really ever has. He's too far into his career to really expect him significantly improving in that area. I honestly think there is a reasonable chance he gets traded this offseason for a more true SF. Not only for the reson above but also he is a good size expiring contract.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> ^This cracked me up. Now THAT is undeniable optimism right there! :cheers:
> 
> About the Lakers front line next year. The fact that Odom really isnt a 3 and he doesnt have anything close to a decent J could be an issue. Bynum down low Gasol a little farther out and with that Odom needs a J defenders have to respect. He doesnt, and never really ever has. He's too far into his career to really expect him significantly improving in that area. I honestly think there is a reasonable chance he gets traded this offseason for a more true SF. Not only for the reson above but also he is a good size expiring contract.


Where did you go Rizzle? I saw you were banned for a few days.

PS: Your sig cracks me up


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> with the injury histories of roy, aldridge, and oden that seems like an odd comment for you to make.


One year does not a "history" make with Oden. 

Aldridge had a fluke heart issue, that hasn't been an issue since.

There is an issue with Roy, but I think it's over-blown. But there's a pattern with Yao and McGrady. Obviously there is always health issues with players, but to act like McGrady and Yao don't have health issues because of Roy and Aldridges injury issues that have come up (and Oden's MF surgery, which had nothing to do with a fluke wrist injury) is interesting.

The Rockets (and by default, Yao and McGrady) no longer deserve the benefit of the doubt. They have to prove they're better, because they haven't actually had a whole season together yet. Roy, Aldridge and Oden have the benefit of the doubt right now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dan said:


> One year does not a "history" make with Oden.
> 
> Aldridge had a fluke heart issue, that hasn't been an issue since.
> 
> ...


but oden, aldridge, and roy all have histories of injuries more than just one year.

if you consider aldridge and oden's injuries flukes, then you have to do the same with yao. aldridge missed half a season in college with a hip(i think it was hip) injury. then he missed games because of his shoulder surgery. then he had the heart thing. oden had the wrist and now his knee. yao has had a big toe infection, broken leg, and now the stress fracture in his foot. his foot now is the only injury that really is troubling because he had broken bones in his foot in the past during his career in china and also at the very end of a season in the nba.

you don't have to pretend like yao and tmac haven't had injury problems, it just seemed like a weird statement for you to make like you did when the three best players on the blazers also have all gone done with multiple injuries themselves. tmac's back and roy's heel(and then possibly now yao's foot) are the most troubling because they've been reoccurring while the other guys(yao included) have just been unlucky to have more than one serious but unrelated injury.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ebott said:


> I say there's no question that they'll be the better than the Blazers next season.
> 
> Bynum > Oden
> Gasol = LaMarcus
> ...


I completely disagree with your evaluation of Oden vs Bynum. First of all he won't have the same growing pains as Bynum, because he went to college for a year. Secondly, he was way better than Bynum, or he wouldn't have been drafted #1. Where was Bynum drafted, straight out of high school? Much later, because he wasn't as good. If he was good, with his size, he would have been drafted as high as Oden.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

who says bynumb will be anywhere near as "good" as people think he was, his little knee problem went from a few weeks to all season...


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> ^This cracked me up. Now THAT is undeniable optimism right there! :cheers:
> 
> About the Lakers front line next year. The fact that Odom really isnt a 3 and he doesnt have anything close to a decent J could be an issue. Bynum down low Gasol a little farther out and with that Odom needs a J defenders have to respect. He doesnt, and never really ever has. He's too far into his career to really expect him significantly improving in that area. I honestly think there is a reasonable chance he gets traded this offseason for a more true SF. Not only for the reson above but also he is a good size expiring contract.


I am of the long held opinion that the Lakers are NOT going to retain Odom nor are they going to trade him for another big salary player - ie at well over $10mil per.

I don't think there is any way Buss is going to pay for the salaries of all the players at market rate on the team. Kobe, Gasol, Odom and Bynum is too too much. Their choices to keep salary under control are to: Trade Gasol; Trade Bynum; Let Odom walk next summer; Trade Odom for player(s) on smaller contracts; beg Bynum and Odom to take well below market salaries to stay a Laker.

As others have mentioned, a Gasol, Odom, Bynum front line isn't ideal for the Lakers. Gasol and Odom have certainly played well together. And you can imagine any of the two working well together. Since Kobe was gushing about Bynum early in the season, and was gushing about Gasol after the trade, and because Bynum is so young and they would like to hang on to a good young piece, those two look locked in, assuminging healthy.

The Lakers could look to find another Rick Fox type - a role playing SF, not a minor star type like Odom. Battier is the current example. The also have Vlad, Luke Walton and Trevor Ariza who would likely work out ok. It is not like they are desperate for a small forward if Odom is gone.

With a run into the finals compelling keeping the key guys on board, and needed to hedge until they see how Bynum comes back, I think the Lakers keep Odom next season with the idea of letting him walk - despite what they will say otherwise. Next summer comes, they lowball Odom, and if he won't sign at a big discount, they take the salary savings, or maybe try to do a sign-and-trade if it doesn't hurt their salary structure.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Masbee said:


> With a run into the finals compelling keeping the key guys on board, and needed to hedge until they see how Bynum comes back, I think the Lakers keep Odom next season with the idea of letting him walk - despite what they will say otherwise. Next summer comes, they lowball Odom, and if he won't sign at a big discount, they take the salary savings, or maybe try to do a sign-and-trade if it doesn't hurt their salary structure.


If Bynum is good to go next season, I'd guess that Odom will be switched to a 6th man role as I don't like him at the 3 for all the reasons you and others mentioned. He could still get 30+ MPG teaming up with Pau and Bynum while the other one is resting. 

STOMP


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^To Masbee 

You are right we do have a glut of true SF...most of them just happen to suck balls. Walton has had do deal with a bone chip in his foot so with offseason surgery hopefully he can play better/more like he did last year. Vlad is well...a total space cadet (what Phil calls him). The dude is a bonafide retard. Im really liking Ariza, he is young and takes real pride in his D. Which brings me to my next point.

To Stomp,

I have been somewhat of a proponent to the idea you mentioned. If Ariza can somewhat improve his J he should go to the starting lineup, and put Odom as our 6th man. Odom tends to flourish more when he knows he has to be the man. Pop is onto something by Ginobili coming off the bench.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Come on Portland, you guys will own this conversation for like 7 years. Do we need to decide today?


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

I would say ...

Odom > Outlaw (hard to say lol but true)
Gasol = LMA
Bynum < Oden

Pretty close.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Dan said:


> you fail to realize that Bynum as a rookie was as raw as raw can be.


But this is going to be Bynum's forth season. Let's assume, as most of us are assuming with our own players, that Bynum continues to develop. Last year he averaged 13 points 10 rebounds and 2 blocks. If he continues to develop he'll do better than that.



> Don't be underestimating (and overestimating Bynum) how Oden will be next year.


That's almost as good as what Oden did in in college. Do you really think that Oden is going to do better in his rookie year than he did in the big man void that is college basketball?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> Come on Portland, you guys will own this conversation for like 7 years. Do we need to decide today?


Do you expect anything less from the Portland board in the offseason? We're not used to hot weather in Portland, so when it gets warm we temporarily lose our minds. :biggrin:


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

I will take Oden/LMA/Outlaw over Bynum/Gasol/Odom any day of the week. Unless you considered catching lob passes as a geniune offensive skill, Bynum is raw offensively. Oden is better by a mile on defense and offense. Lamarcus is slightly better than Gasol due to defense and potential. Outlaw is a better shooter than Odom but Odom is better on defense and rebounding.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ebott said:


> But this is going to be Bynum's forth season. Let's assume, as most of us are assuming with our own players, that Bynum continues to develop. Last year he averaged 13 points 10 rebounds and 2 blocks. If he continues to develop he'll do better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost as good as what Oden did in in college. Do you really think that Oden is going to do better in his rookie year than he did in the big man void that is college basketball?


With a broken hand, and no real offensive plays called for him? yes I do.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Balian said:


> I will take Oden/LMA/Outlaw over Bynum/Gasol/Odom any day of the week. Unless you considered catching lob passes as a geniune offensive skill, Bynum is raw offensively. Oden is better by a mile on defense and offense. Lamarcus is slightly better than Gasol due to defense and potential. Outlaw is a better shooter than Odom but Odom is better on defense and rebounding.


Bynum was leading the league in FG % when he got injured. He also has Kareem as his personal mentor. His averages of 13 10 and 2 blocks came in only 29 minutes a game, because he was splitting time with Kwame early in the year. 

Its hard for me to look at this objectively because 1) I am a Laker fan 2) Oden has never played a NBA game and 3) Bynum only had 1/2 of a breakout year.

I think LMA and Gasol will be a lot closer talent wise next year than most of you think. This year Pau's #'s were better than LMA's. Pau is a better passer out of the post which is a big factor in this discussion when both teams add a true center.

Odom is better than anyone you have at the 3, but is Odom better at playing the 3? I dont know. I am of the same opinion as some others in thinking Odom will not be on the team next year.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ebott said:


> That's almost as good as what Oden did in in college. Do you really think that Oden is going to do better in his rookie year than he did in the big man void that is college basketball?


yes I do. 

Of course in college Oden didn't have his dominant hand anywhere near 100% and he's had a year to lift weights, eat right, and scout the league. But what do I know...

STOMP


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I like Bynum, a lot, despite the fact that he is a Laker. But I think that the difference that will be between Oden and Bynum within a couple of years is going to be so big - that even if Gasol/Odom are better at that time from LMA/Outlaw (and I am not certain they will be) - it will not be enough to bridge the advantage Portland is going to have thanks to Oden.

In other words - it might be time for Van Gundy to cling to Alonso Morning's leg again - just to get his brain-cells re-adjusted.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

lakers of course they have experience.but in 2-3 years blazers!!!!


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Maybe I should retract me earlier sentiments. Gasol is too soft, Odom is too inconsistent, and Bynum is still raw and unhealthy, so they can't be the "best" front line. Utah still has a very good frontline, but Portland has to be looked to as the favorites. Two of the best young bigs in the league, and Outlaw is still very young and took a big step this year. 

Once Oden learns through his rookie year (as far as avoiding fouls, etc.) and LMA gets a bit better, I think we have the best frontline. Not yet, but it's closer than I previously gave US credit for.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Perfection said:


> Maybe I should retract me earlier sentiments. Gasol is too soft, Odom is too inconsistent, and Bynum is still raw and unhealthy, so they can't be the "best" front line. Utah still has a very good frontline, but Portland has to be looked to as the favorites. Two of the best young bigs in the league, and Outlaw is still very young and took a big step this year.
> 
> Once Oden learns through his rookie year (as far as avoiding fouls, etc.) and LMA gets a bit better, I think we have the best frontline. Not yet, but it's closer than I previously gave US credit for.


I'd love to think Portland is the favorite, but seriously there are quite a few front lines that spring to mind that are better *now* (maybe not by the end of next season or the season after):

A healthy Yao, McGrady, Landry/Battier
Perkins (so-so), Garnett, Pierce
Howard, Lewis, Turkoglu
Bynum (healthy), Gasol, Odom 

all of those front courts are stronger than ours until the rubber meets the road and we actually see Greg, LMA and Webster/Outlaw paired up in a real game.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

nikolokolus said:


> all of those front courts are stronger than ours until the rubber meets the road and we actually see Greg, LMA and Webster/Outlaw paired up in a real game.


I think you hit the nail on the head. No one has seen Portlands front court yet, so no one knows.

Blazer's frountcourt definitely has the most potential out of any team in the league, and it could come to reach it as early as next season.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

I dont think LA has the best front court period. Even the blazers next year will likely be more effective. Gasol is soft, Bynum isnt going to be able to compete against players with Greg's physique and toughness (players like Dwight, Amare, Greg, Duncan, Garnett) in the paint and Lamar is out of place at SF and will likely be guarding a faster, quicker, younger and shiftier version of himself in most of their games next year.

I dont see why LA is "best" in this discussion. Heck, if anything Perkins, Garnett, Pierce is more deadly than Bynum, Gasol, Odom not to mention Utah and Portland next year with Outlaw as a hybrid PF/SF, Joel and potentially Channing Frye off the bench.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

what scares the hell out of me is the Lakers making a trade for Magette or Artest this summer with Odom, Radmanovich et. al going out.
A Bynum, Gasol, Artest/Magette front-court wouldn't even be fair, and we all know players have a tendency of ending up in La-la land.:azdaja:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^we can only hope :biggrin:

CrazyRon did a 1v1interview with Kobe where he basically bowed to him (figuratively)

He was interview when he attended game 6 and said he was there in support of Kobe
He likes to the the music producer thing...
He's crazy enough to take less money (MLE)...
Ya never know...

Then again if that did happen it might all blow up in their face (but I doubt it)


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

e_blazer1 said:


> During yesterday's Finals broadcast, Jeff Van Gundy said that when the Lakers got Bynum back next year, their front line of Bynum, Gasol, and Odom would be the best in the NBA for years to come...which of course got me thinking, better than Oden, Aldridge and either Webster or Outlaw? Trying to be objective here (and I'll admit that's hard for me), I'd say that the Laker front line has the advantage next year and maybe the year after that simply due to experience, but after that point, I think Oden and Aldridge have more upside than Bynum and Gasol, and I've never thought much of Odom. The guy goes from hero to zero in nearly every game I see him play.
> 
> Thoughts?


Well with all due fairness Oden still has to prove himself at an NBA level. Aldridge and Gasal is a pretty close match up right now anyway. As for Outlaw and Webster I still think they have got to prove themselves more to be whare Odem is for an all around player. However there is no doubt in my mind The Blazers front line will be right there. The Blazers will have fantastic matchups with them for years to come!eace:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> I'd love to think Portland is the favorite, but seriously there are quite a few front lines that spring to mind that are better *now* (maybe not by the end of next season or the season after):
> 
> A healthy Yao, McGrady, Landry/Battier
> Perkins (so-so), Garnett, Pierce
> ...


It's really Greg/Joel at Center & LA/Frye at PF. It's not just Portland's starters, each front court position has a quality backup. 55 year old Dikembe is Yao's backup. Arguably the Blazers 3 spot has three quality backups... boy what I'd give to see a Richard Jefferson type play the best years of his career in Portland. 

STOMP


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

STOMP said:


> It's really Greg/Joel at Center & LA/Frye at PF. It's not just Portland's starters, each front court position has a quality backup. 55 year old Dikembe is Yao's backup. Arguably the Blazers 3 spot has three quality backups... boy what I'd give to see a Richard Jefferson type play the best years of his career in Portland.
> 
> STOMP


Fair enough, I wasn't really considering depth when looking at front-lines for teams. Still I don't want to put the cart before the horse and get over excited before I actually see Greg, LMA, Webster/Outlaw (or whomever) take the court next season; I can just imagine the howls on this board when Greg fouls out of his first game and the knee-jerk, douchebaggery ensues, calling out "Bust" or "Bowie."

I remain cautiously optimistic, but I don't think we're going to see Greg and Co. setting the world on fire next season (at least not at first).


----------

